# [gentoo-docs-it] che ritardo

## cloc3

l'utlima mail che ricevo dalla gentoo-docs-it risale al 23 febbraio.

cinque giorni fa, ho proposto una traduzione per la nuova guida a xorg-1.8.

non ho ancora ricevuto risposta.

la mia è fretta eccessiva o siamo in un periodo di stasi?

----------

## canduc17

Penso che ci sia un po' di stasi, io ho tradotto un documento 2 mesi fa e deve ancora essere messo sul server...

----------

## Apetrini

C'è sicuramente qualcosa che non va.

Vi invito a contattare chi di dovere; se fossi in voi proverei via irc (per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza il contatto in irc è quello piu efficace).

canali gentoo-it, gentoo e vari gentoo-<qualcosa> su freenode.

----------

## lordalbert

in teoria non era stato appena aperto (o sta per essere) un wiki della documentazione gentoo? 

In tal caso, potrebbe velocizzare e semplificare la gestione della documentazione

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi invito a contattare chi di dovere; se fossi in voi proverei via irc (per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza il contatto in irc è quello piu efficace).
> 
> canali gentoo-it, gentoo e vari gentoo-<qualcosa> su freenode.

 

Davide Cendron, in una delle sue ultime mail di febbraio, ha dichiarato di doversi prendere un periodo di pausa, senza dare tuttavia ulteriori indicazioni.

non mi sarei atteso, però, che il periodo risultasse così lungo e, soprattutto, che fosse interrotto in questo modo un modo un canale di comunicazione.

Davide ha fatto tanto, e avrà i suoi problemi, ma servirebbe qualcuno che lo sostituisca, almeno per smistare la posta.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Davide Cendron, in una delle sue ultime mail di febbraio, ha dichiarato di doversi prendere un periodo di pausa, senza dare tuttavia ulteriori indicazioni.
> 
> non mi sarei atteso, però, che il periodo risultasse così lungo e, soprattutto, che fosse interrotto in questo modo un modo un canale di comunicazione.
> 
> Davide ha fatto tanto, e avrà i suoi problemi, ma servirebbe qualcuno che lo sostituisca, almeno per smistare la posta.

 

sarebbe opportuno che venisse nominato un "vice" temporaneo che prendesse in carico la situazione e ultimasse il grosso del lavoro rimasto in sospeso, fin tanto che Davide non riemerge dalla sua pausa sabbatica.

p.s.: già che ci siete, è il caso di iniziare a riunire i possibili volontari per il Wiki ufficiale Gentoo e, cosa più importante, far presente la vostra disponibilità sulla ML dei devel (spiegando bene cosa siete disposti a fare e in che modalità), meglio ancora se lo fate tramite il portavoce ufficiale, cioè Davide Cendron, il quale disponde di un account @gentoo.org. Il Wiki di test è già su e funzionante, sta solo aspettando voi  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> Il Wiki di test è già su e funzionante, sta solo aspettando voi 

 dove?

----------

## Apetrini

Sono veramente curioso di vedere la qualità della documentazione sul wiki.

Speriamo non sia il solito insieme di istruzioni ispirate al principio " se fai così, il 85% delle volte funziona".

Confido in qualcuno che faccia QA e filtri un po' di porcherie che vengono scritte senza ragion di causa; altrimenti finiamo per avere un altro wiki inaffidabile e dannoso per gli utenti.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   Il Wiki di test è già su e funzionante, sta solo aspettando voi  dove?

 

credo sia qui

----------

## Scen

Chiedo venia dei mostruosi ritardi negli ultimi mesi   :Embarassed:  Purtroppo non è sempre facile fare "volontariato".. Qualche anno fa la mia situazione personale era completamente diversa da ora, e riuscivo a dare tutto il tempo necessario alla causa di Gentoo. Negli ultimi tempi, purtroppo, non è più così   :Confused:  Comunque cercherò di sbolognare tutto il lavoro da fare (non tantissimo, comunque), e vedere se riesco a dare il mio contributo anche per il Gentoo Wiki.

In effetti un vice non sarebbe una cattiva idea   :Smile: 

Stay tuned on gentoo-docs-it ML  :Smile: 

Ultima cosa: la via preferibile per contattarmi è, SEMPRE E COMUNQUE, la cara vecchia e-mail: scen@gentoo.org

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In effetti un vice non sarebbe una cattiva idea  
> 
> 

 

purtroppo sono io la prima gallina che ha cantato.

e allora spetta a me fare anche l'uovo.

d'altronde, mi pare evidente che esista una situazione di necessità oggettiva nella quale posso offrire con piacere un contributo.

sorvolando per una volta sulla mia innata avversione per gli idiomi proprietari in decadenza, in assenza di migliori offerenti, sono disposto a promettere, in cambio dell'ambito gallone di vice, un paio d'ore settimanali di impegno per smistare la posta eventualmente trascurata ed assolvere tutte le mansioni che Scen riterrà opportuno affidarmi.

a breve la proposta ufficiale (in doppia copia) sulla mainling list.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   
> 
> In effetti un vice non sarebbe una cattiva idea  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ehm.. ma per "vice" intendo "Follow-up translator", per cui bisognerebbe diventare membri veri e propri dello staff Gentoo (come feci io a suo tempo)

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/gdp/doc/translators-howto.xml#doc_chap5

Comunque a breve mi farò vivo, a riguardo, sulla ML  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehm.. ma per "vice" intendo "Follow-up translator"
> 
> 

 

questo sarebbe un po' troppo per me.

io ho osservato un momento di crisi e posso dare un contributo per il presente.

tu invece chiedi un investimento grosso sul futuro, che non è di mia competenza.

comunque, a questo punto possiamo continuare i dettagli personali della discussione sulla mainling list, nella speranza che questa uscita sul forum risulti utile a dare pubblicità al dibattito.

----------

